# Not really a fishing report, lure website



## possom813 (Jul 18, 2011)

This fellow is a member of Texas Fishing Forum and runs this website.

I've bought from him and everything he's sent me has been better than described in the ad.

Every now and again he also has small promotions, 10-15% off and whatnot.

Thought ya'll might enjoy. Also, I believe he buys lures you don't use or like for cash.

https://www.halfpricebaits.com/

If I'm breaking a rule, my apologies, not my intention.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 18, 2011)

No problem - thanks for the heads up. I moved this to bait and tackle as it is not a fishing report at all, still good info for our members


----------



## possom813 (Jul 18, 2011)

Right on, I completely missed the bait and tackle forum #-o


----------



## shamoo (Jul 19, 2011)

Pretty interesting baits =D>


----------

